# Fujica ST801, how to remove top cover ?



## jusko (May 6, 2009)

I have an old Fujica ST801 with a lost of dust and mould inside the viewfinder. So I wanted to remove the top metal cover in order to clean the prism and focusing screen.

But I have no idea as how to remove the speed dial and the shutter release outer mounting as there are no any screws that I can remove.

Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## compur (May 7, 2009)

My advice is to not attempt it.


----------



## jusko (May 7, 2009)

compur said:


> My advice is to not attempt it.


 

Thank you "compur" for your advice.  Although the dust and mould there do not affect the quality of the photo,  its very annonying whenever I look through the viewfinder.

Best Regards


----------



## compur (May 7, 2009)

I understand your frustration. The ST801 is a great camera. 

I would suggest getting another ST801 body in better condition.  They don't
cost much these days.


----------



## jusko (May 7, 2009)

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Dwig (May 8, 2009)

My vote is with Compur. If removing the top cover stumps you then its unlikely you are up to the challenge of getting the prism out, which requires removing or disconnecting large portions of the metering sytem (cells, display, circuits, ...


----------



## Mitica100 (May 8, 2009)

jusko said:


> I have an old Fujica ST801 with a lost of dust and mould inside the viewfinder. So I wanted to remove the top metal cover in order to clean the prism and focusing screen.
> 
> But I have no idea as how to remove the speed dial and the shutter release outer mounting as there are no any screws that I can remove.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your advice.



Although I side with Compur on this, often the top of the camera can be open with 'friction' type tools. Such as an eraser or rubber tips from a walking cane. 
In your case a small, circular rubbery thing might work in removing the shutter release compound by applying pressure downwards and turning CCW or CW, depending on the manufacturer. But be very careful, there are springs which might jump out and travel faster than the speed of light when you take the shutter compound off. Good luck with your project!


----------



## fast1 (May 8, 2009)

compur said:


> My advice is to not attempt it.



why not?


----------



## Mitica100 (May 8, 2009)

^
Simple: 

While the camera *is* functional now, even with the dirt/mold in the viewfinder, it might not be after the 'surgery', due to springs that spring, screws that disappear and tolerances that might need to be readjusted with special tools.


----------



## jusko (May 8, 2009)

Thank you everyone. I just wanted to give it a try. If the work is too difficult for me, I will stop there.

Best Regards


----------



## Mitica100 (May 9, 2009)

jusko said:


> Thank you everyone. I just wanted to give it a try. If the work is too difficult for me, I will stop there.
> 
> Best Regards



Sure thing! You have nothing to lose. Just the camera.


----------

